# 42dd downpipe install???



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ok i have looked around but have not had luck! so im gonna ask here to see if anyone has installed the new verison of the 42dd pipe.. my guess is that you will have to drop the subframe unlike the 3pc style, and just want to know also is it a good idea to place an order for new turbo outlet studs and nuts? the car has 90k on it and has seen the winter months so i know i might be doing a lot of cutting.. i just wanna find out about the subframe for the most part because the TT is going in for an alingment and some tires with in the next few weeks.

thanks matt

also here is a pic if some of you dont under stand what im talking about when i say 3pc vs new


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

It is doable without dropping the sub frame, I have tried just about everything and always ended up dropping it. But if you put it in at an angle so the flange is perpendicular with the car you can rotate the pipe around and it will snake it's way up. 

It can be done I have done it twice now


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ok that makes me feel better, ill be useing a hoist so the car will be in the air and i will have lots of room to move around..


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

soooooo much easier with the subframe out, more space to reach the nuts when tightening the studs. I had no issues with the turbo studs at all.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

TTMAN225 said:


> soooooo much easier with the subframe out, more space to reach the nuts when tightening the studs. I had no issues with the turbo studs at all.


When you say reaching the studes do you not have room from the top of the motor to reach down and tighten them up.. I'm real hestent on doing this because I don't know how long t will take my guess is the better part of the day.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Listen to the following: *DROP THE SUBFRAME*

It will make your life so much easier and it's not as bad as it sounds. I didn't want to drop it when I did mine (with the great help of Doug), thinking that dropping the subframe was a big PITA that I did not want to deal with. However, I ended having to drop it anyway because two of the turbo studs snapped. Working in weird angles make it a lot harder with the subframe on and may have played a role in the studs snapping at removal. I hope the pics can help you. If you're not lucky, like me, have a sawzall, plenty of drill bits of every sizes, a powerfull right angle drill (no space for a regular gun type drill) at your disposal. Good luck and the result is well worth it :beer:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Clears my custom frame rail crossbrace with half an inch"*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Nut and bolt to replace the broken studs at the turbo!*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Plenty of clearance everywhere, perfect fit with no modifications!*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/B] *








* *








*


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks max that is what i was looking for :beer:! i guess ill be dropping the sub frame, my plan is next weekend so it will give me time to order some studs and bolts for the turbo discharge just to be on the safe side.. i just hope all goes well and its a painless install!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20psi now said:


> thanks max that is what i was looking for :beer:! i guess ill be dropping the sub frame, my plan is next weekend so it will give me time to order some studs and bolts for the turbo discharge just to be on the safe side.. i just hope all goes well and its a painless install!


Well if you brake a stud, you most likely will have to drill bigger than OEM size and tap for a bigger stud. At that point, you may as well run a nut and bolt setup like I did (make sure to use the proper grade and lock whashers).


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> Well if you brake a stud, you most likely will have to drill bigger than OEM size and tap for a bigger stud. At that point, you may as well run a nut and bolt setup like I did (make sure to use the proper grade and lock whashers).


my guess is gread 5 or would you use gread 8 i have all the bolts and nuts at work that i can take and lock washers as well.. i hope i dont have to do a nut and bolt setup id like to stay with my stud/nut


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

well guys the downpipe in going in tomorrow night after i get off work, i dont quite know how to drop the subframe (if anyone has tips) but i think if i just grow a set and dive in to it ill be good :laugh: but on the side note would anyone like me to make a DIY on the new style 42dd downpipe install? im willing to talk lots of pics and show a step by step although im sure most of you guys know how to do it.... 


i just hope it shines on 14psi and i get some top end power band that i have been looking for (k04 suck) :laugh:

:beer: matt


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

when you drop the subframe, do you have to support the transaxle from above the engine bay with a cross brace???


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Before doing this job soak the turbo stud nuts in PB blaster a FEW TIMES. I forgot to do this with Max's car and the previous two cars I've done a DP on it saved the turbo studs. If you're re-using the stock exhaust bracket do those bolts too, although if you break them carriage bolts are readily available at home depot.

Just like Max said- dropping the subframe is easy even on jackstands. The nice thing about dropping it is there's no need to cut the stock downpipe either.

Vague idea of the process:

Remove the dogbone entirely first.

4x 21mm bolts: subframe>frame. 90 ft/lbs torque
4x 13mm bolts: subframe>steering rack
2x 19mm nuts: balljoint>wheel hub
2x 18mm nuts: sway bar links>sway bar
1x 13mm bolt: drivers side power steering line>sway bar bracket

Unbolt the sways, then the balljoint nuts & separate them from the hubs (prybar & hammer), steering rack bolts, support the subframe on a floor jack or a buddies chest and remove the subframe bolts, lower the frame a little and remove the 13mm bolt holding the power steering line to the sway bar bracket. Slide the frame out and drink a few :beer::beer::beer:

When re-assembling I always attach the balljoints loosely first to support the frame, then the drivers side power steering bracket, passenger side, then you can get the rest together easily. 



speed51133! said:


> when you drop the subframe, do you have to support the transaxle from above the engine bay with a cross brace???


Nope- the two motor mounts hold the weight of the motor up.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^ Doug is the true subframe master, he can give you the bolt size and removal sequence pissed drunk  !


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> ^^^ Doug is the true subframe master, he can give you the bolt size and removal sequence pissed drunk  !


Haha thanks Max :thumbup:

PS: The block is assembled, the head is out of the machine shop and almost done. Get ready to blow my mind with your Maestro tuning!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> PS: The block is assembled, the head is out of the machine shop and almost done. Get ready to blow my mind with your Maestro tuning!


Nice, can't wait to see this beast on the road!

PS: There is an autocross at the Colliseum tomorrow (NYR SCCA) are you game?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> Nice, can't wait to see this beast on the road!
> 
> PS: There is an autocross at the Colliseum tomorrow (NYR SCCA) are you game?


I'm gonna give you a ring... I think I can make it!

Edit: sent you a PM... your phone's having issues I think...


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow doug lol thanks for the info.. Ill be putting it to good use in about 3hrs!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well guys the downpipe went in with out dropping the crossmember! I'm telling you you don't need to lower it if you have the car in the air (hoist) the worst part was cutting the old one out and getting out a rusted o2 sensor.. Took me 4 hrs start to finish. I'm happy with the way it feels even on 14psi it pulls like a mother to 6500rpm and it don't sound to bad idle and cruse, but under load the exhaust wakes up! Lol I'm happy so far think I'm gonna do vag tomorrow and see what egt is and af maybe play with unisettings but for now its a good time! Not that hard to do if you have a head on your shoulders!


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

:beer:


----------

